# GM Food: For or against?



## Knightofalbion (Sep 25, 2012)

What is the forums view on genetically-modified food? Is it a godsend or do we mess with nature at our peril?


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 25, 2012)

I have to say I am totally against it. If it was a UN backed project, genuinely intended to help the world's poor, I might be inclined to look on it more kindly. But it isn't. It is a purely commercial venture by a company seeking to gain a virtual monopoloy on world agriculture and make billions for themselves in the process.

Also there is the question of the natural balance. It has taken of millions of years of evolution for Mother Nature to arrive at the present status quo. And the world's fauna and flora have adapted themselves to survive and thrive in this environment. 
Introducing what are 'alien species' outside the natural order into the environment could have a catastrophic effect on fauna and flora. 

And how safe are GM foods? In effect 'we' are guinea pigs in this, because they simply don't know what the long-term impact on public health will be. 
This article covers a study into GM food carried out in France. It makes for uncomfortable reading...
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2012/09/22/superbugs-destruct-food-supply.aspx


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2012)

I am absolutely against genetically modified foods, and unfortunately many of us are already consuming them through corn, etc., and the packaged foods we eat do not have to state this on the label, I'm hoping that will change.  I just heard about the rats with the huge tumors from GMOs, on the radio last night.  

GM seeds, foods have been created for money, power and control by the big organizations like Monsanto.  They are harmful for humans, animals and insects like the honeybee.  Instead of things getting better over the years since we were children, they are spiraling downwards quickly, IMO.   Soon nobody will be able to attain a seed for private planting that is not GMO.


----------



## Steve (Sep 25, 2012)

Totally against GM foods..
Won't touch it at all !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iodine (Oct 1, 2012)

I am very much against them.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2013)

We mess with nature at our peril!  A lot of that crap has already made its way into the food chain.  Many ingredients, especially, corn, are gm.  What amazes me is the refusal in the USA to compel the labeling of gm foods.  I understand that in Europe there is no problem with labeling.

What are we doing in the handbasket and where are we going???


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2013)

That Guy said:


> What are we doing in the handbasket and where are we going???



*Hell.....*through no choice of our own! :mad2:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2013)

Get thee behind me, Monsanto!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2013)

Leaders?  LEADERS???  I wouldn't follow these clowns to a circus!


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 13, 2013)

It's all about the money. Our so-called leaders have their hands in the Monsanto till.

I do my best to avoid GM and man made "food" additives, but it's impossible to avoid them all.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2013)

While we're at it . . .    Are you aware of all the plastic that's being consumed by sea life and making its way back to us?  It slowly gets broken down into teeny tiny particles that are now in our delicious surf and turf served daily at your local eateries.  Lovely, just lovely...


----------



## Anne (Apr 13, 2013)

I am against it.  I don't like thinking that when I was growing up and we were just getting by on what we had, we were still eating better than we are now, when we can afford to eat steak, seafood, etc.  Our foods are not of the quality they were then; the water has fluoride and chlorine, etc., etc.    UGH.  I understand it's all about money, BUT, don't the so-called elite in power have children and grandchildren, too??   How can they overlook the fact they they also, will be eating GMO foods; or could it be that the money is the bottom line, and more important to them??!


----------



## FishWisher (Apr 13, 2013)

I love GE food if it's ham or 
Idaho potatoes or 
sweet potatoes or rib-eye or 
hot fudge sundae or 
pancakes or 
waffles or 
chicken or 
Mickey D's or 
Wendy's or KFC or 
Mexican or 
eggs or 
toast with jam or 
peanuts or 
peanut butter or 
chocolate chip cookies or 
milk shake or pasta or oranges or 
bananas or 
something similar to anything above. Otherwise I HATE GE food!

I know... I'm awful picky.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2013)

Anne said:


> . . . or could it be that the money is the bottom line, and more important to them??!



"Have you seen the little piggies? . . . Using forks and knives to eat the bacon."  These evil bastards just don't care.


----------



## Anne (Apr 13, 2013)

That Guy said:


> "Have you seen the little piggies? . . . Using forks and knives to eat the bacon."  These evil bastards just don't care.



Guess I'm naive, then.  I never could understand why anyone would want power and/or total control over other's lives.  We were meant to have choices, bad or good, but still our choice.  I can't imagine loving money more than freedom; especially when it has such a profound effect on other people.  Disgusting.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2013)

You are not naive, Anne.  You are sane.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2013)

In a perfect world Anne, there wouldn't be such greed and power overtaking us all for the almighty dollar and satisfaction of control.  We were all better off back in the day where we had regular food to eat, and processed foods (with preservatives/additives) were just coming into play.

Now huge rich corporations (in bed with the government), like Monsanto (main offender) are taking over, if they provide GMO seeds that are aluminum and drought and insecticide/pesticide resistant...then they will control the world.  And for a long time that's been the goal of quite a few "leaders".

Especially when there's chemicals like aluminum being sprayed from planes to control weather, and such actions are creating drought conditions.  When the government comes into play and tells regular farmers that they can no longer plant their seed for their crops, they must use GMO seeds, the law makes regular citizens helpless.  These tyrants do have children and grandchildren, but I think the almighty dollar has hold of their senses. :dollar:


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 20, 2022)

Knightofalbion said:


> And how safe are GM foods? In effect 'we' are guinea pigs in this, because they simply don't know what the long-term impact on public health will be.


I think they have known for quite some time.

The impact short term is more disease, high profits, 'keep it going' attitude.

The long term impact is death,  after years or decades of pain and suffering.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 20, 2022)

I guess I'm an outlier here. I don't have a problem with most GM fruits and vegetables as long as they're thoroughly tested by non-biased labs. A lot of foods are already genetically engineered to control disease, so they're actually safer to eat than non-GMO foods.

Considering what we do to plump up chicken and other animals that we eat, which usually means injecting them with all sorts of hormones and other chemicals, as well as force feeding them and raising them in disgustingly filthy conditions, I'd much rather eat GM fruits and vegetables.

People don't have a problem with the meat industry for some reason, but they're terrified of GM crops. I'd bet there's big money behind the fear mongering.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm a fan of genetic research, as it has a great deal of potential for human health.  Creating larger fruits, vegetables, and protein sources could help curb world hunger.  So, while long-term effects are still not clear, I'm not fanatic about finding non-gmo foods.  That being said, I purchased genetically altered strawberries - they were _huge_, but tasteless!


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 21, 2022)

As a gardener, I can tell you that pretty much EVERYTHING we plant, for beauty or for utility, has been genetically modified. You have only to look at a single wild rose and compare it to a long-stemmed American Beauty rose to see that.

The fact that it was done by blind trial and error, taking weeks/months/years, to accomplish something that now be done in less than a day, does not make it better, safer, or more "natural".

Let's compare what the original wheat seedhead looked like, compared to today's seedhead:
original seed heads


today's wheat - without it, there would be a lot more starving people than there already are:


Every dog, cat, horse, cow, etc. that we have today has been genetically modified:


Mind you, I am NOT saying that Science is God and we should accept everything/anything.....but to blithely accept somebody saying "GM foods are evil" is someone who does not wish to understand that one of the trademarks of human history is their passion for altering their environments.

From discovering fire to landing on the moon, the one constant of humans is their push for change.


----------



## Lee (Jun 21, 2022)

There are people starving worldwide. If a choice between GM food or NO food it's a no brainer.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

Lee said:


> There are people starving worldwide. If a choice between GM food or NO food it's a no brainer.


Without any gm food, everyone 'could' easily be fed.    
With gm food,  multitudes are seeing increases in illnesses ever since it started.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

Lethe200 said:


> From discovering fire to landing on the moon, the one constant of humans is their push for change.


To increase profits by the trillions,  changes have been made away from what works well to 
what can be made to look like it works and is patentable and extremely profitable.


----------



## Lee (Jun 21, 2022)

I just have to wonder about this.....if they were not making gigantic profits would anyone have as much a problem with it?

I am not saying it is all good, not saying it is all bad either. Anything new scares the dickens out of some. When they first came out with vaccines such as polio etc. there were those who were against that too.

Research and time will tell.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

Lee said:


> I just have to wonder about this.....if they were not making gigantic profits would anyone have as much a problem with it?
> 
> I am not saying it is all good, not saying it is all bad either. Anything new scares the dickens out of some. When they first came out with vaccines such as polio etc. there were those who were against that too.
> 
> Research and time will tell.


Research, time,  and results already did tell.

Nothing is as the profit-mongers say.  Their motive is money/profit,   not helping.


----------



## Jeni (Jun 21, 2022)

Modified has a vast array of meaning ..... simply stated some are to improve plant hardiness while others may be more involved.
most has been already been  modified over time ...  look at heirloom tomatoes vs basic plants at nursery.... 



Just Jeff said:


> With gm food, multitudes are seeing increases in illnesses ever since it started.


also "Illness is a profit item"   convince people of a gluten sensitivity for example .... all of a sudden $6 for a loaf  of bread.... double  the price for GF substitutions....  do some have issues YES.......
 but many are *self internet diagnosed..................* they love to tell you if you ever had bloating or certain symptoms .... you MUST have a gluten allergy...


same goes for "organic" labels on items............ that term has such a  speculative and open definition.................. a corporation can drive a truck through it.....   but the WORD organic sells even if it is not


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

Jeni said:


> Modified has a vast array of meaning ..... simply stated some are to improve plant hardiness while others may be more involved.
> most has been already been modified over time ... look at heirloom tomatoes vs basic plants at nursery....


The sickness industry started "modifying" the food supply from the ground up, the seeds, the plants, the chemicals put on them,   all for profits, all reducing people's health very widely as noted in wwII already.


Jeni said:


> also "Illness is a profit item"


That's not anything new.  The sickness industry has paralyzed the government and controls it by money.   Doctors since around 1955 are no longer allowed by federal law to cure diseases.   Meanwhile,  many adults continue to cure themselves with no worries at all.


----------



## Jeni (Jun 21, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> The sickness industry started "modifying" the food supply from the ground up, the seeds, the plants, the chemicals put on them,   all for profits, all reducing people's health very widely as noted in wwII already.
> 
> That's not anything new.  The sickness industry has paralyzed the government and controls it by money.   Doctors since around 1955 are no longer allowed by federal law to cure diseases.   Meanwhile,  many adults continue to cure themselves with no worries at all.


do you have link to  "law" you reference?    

i think Doctors decided the more visits the better ..............not the government..... 
i have had the type of doctor who plays wait and see......... to rack up as many visits and followups as possible........
 although harder to find there are still good ones out there not milking insurance payments....and giving you the options for the beginning.

Most who make it a profit item decide everyone needs test after test .......and visit after visit ........ regardless if you are at a heightened risk for a condition ............ nope just a one size fits all sort of approach.... everyone need this test and followup to tell you TEST was NORMAL 

They also do not want to  "upset " their customer...  so it is never customers  fault......... just more tests and many many visits to lighten up that purse or wallet will help.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

Jeni said:


> do you have link to "law" you reference?


No.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

Jeni said:


> although harder to find there are still good ones out there not milking insurance payments


When possible, finding an honest truthful health care provider who actually addresses a problem to find the cause and not just pharmakeia protocols/treatsymptoms/ 
is a blessing.


----------



## Leann (Jun 21, 2022)

I try to avoid GMO products as much as possible. I am beyond disgusted how big business and big pharma have controlled the narrative about what is safe for us to consume or be exposed to.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 21, 2022)

As another gardener, I will grow plants that thrive in my garden.  I will choose varieties that are disease resistant and have good flavours.  T


----------



## Judycat (Jun 21, 2022)

If it tastes bland, then against.
If it tastes like the original, fine.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

footnote reference:  
"https://www.homegrown-tomatoes.com › gmo-non-gmo-and-tomatoes
GMO, Non-GMO and Tomatoes - Homegrown Tomatoes​A *tomato* can be non-*GMO* but grown with chemical fertilizers and/or pesticides. So don't assume *tomato* seeds that are listed as "non-*GMO*" are automatically organic. Hopefully I've been able to help you understand *GMOs* a little better. You will have to make up your own mind, but for my part I'm glad that tomatoes are safe for the moment!


https://gmo.news › 2022-01-14-scientists-say-gmo-tomato-not-safe-unhealthy.html
Remember when we warned you about GMO tomatoes? Scientists say they're ...​Jan 14, 2022A genetically modified (*GMO*) CRISPR *tomato* manufactured by Sanatech to contain unnaturally high levels of the sedative substance GABA (gamma-aminobutyric acid) has been found to provide no health benefits whatsoever and is probably not even safe for consumption, despite currently being sold on a Japanese market."


----------



## Michael Z (Jun 21, 2022)

Just remember that a much used function of GM crops is to make them resistant to herbicides. If it is a GMO crop, it probably has been sprayed with herbicides (Roundup). I go non-GMO as often as possible.

Also, oats and other crops are sprayed with herbicides to allow timely harvesting. And these can be non-GMO even. So I go with organic oats. Pretty much avoid wheat entirely. See https://www.naturalon.com/check-out...undup-just-days-before-you-buy-them/view-all/


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 21, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Without any gm food, everyone 'could' easily be fed.
> With gm food,  multitudes are seeing increases in illnesses ever since it started.


Please quote your sources.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Please quote your sources.


If I for a moment thought you were serious at all and were seeking the truth,  I might, God Willing.

But nothing so far as I've seen indicates that.     

btw,  if you really are seeking the truth,  you will find out, or be able to find out, without me, within three days ,  if you so choose.   If that happens,  I'll gladly provide more resources as well.  If that does not happen,  what good would it do ?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Remember when we warned you about GMO tomatoes? Scientists say they're ...​Jan 14, 2022A genetically modified (*GMO*) CRISPR *tomato* manufactured by Sanatech to contain unnaturally high levels of the sedative substance GABA (gamma-aminobutyric acid) has been found to provide no health benefits whatsoever and is probably not even safe for consumption, despite currently being sold on a Japanese market."


Just a taste of what can be found if you look.

This was already posted in this thread before you asked for sources.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 21, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Just a taste of what can be found if you look.
> 
> This was already posted in this thread before you asked for sources.


I saw them and thought I deleted my post requesting sources.  And, you appear to have an "attitude" about my posts.  If you wish, feel free to block me.


----------



## C50 (Jun 21, 2022)

GM food is simply part of our worldly evolution.  While I admit I'm not a fan of chemicals in my food I also grew up in a farming community and will tell you those farmers looked for everything they could do to increase yield per acre.  I think the science, regulations and testing are better than fifty years ago and I like to think GM foods are safe. 

I also should say that greed can easily get in the way of safety, someone somewhere will always cut corners or falsify results for increased profit. 

I actually worry more about farmers market foods, there's no testing so you have no idea if the foods are as claimed. I know a couple families that do that, one guy buys bulk food from Aldis and resells it as organic home grown.  He also buys bulk honey, rebottles it and sells as "local".  The woman up the road from me also sells at farmers markets and her property is like a trash pit, garbage and old junk everywhere.  They line the gardens with plastic and newspapers to keep the weeds down.  In my opinion all those chemicals leach into the ground and into the produce.

Trust no one.


----------



## David777 (Jun 21, 2022)

Few ordinary people have the science background to understand issues with genetically modified food and are easily manipulated into knee jerk outrage by anti-advocate media manipulators spouting exaggerated horror scenarios they cannot verify.  Same game played with a list of other technology subjects.  (includes politics of course haha).  Wise strategy is if capable to do one's own web research before joining whatever side's chorus.

Personally am fine as long as reasonable science reviews are in place as current food production, especially meat products,is already destroying our earth monkey burger loving, overpopulated planet.  It is the new world we live in today folks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> If I for a moment thought you were serious at all and were seeking the truth,  I might, God Willing.
> 
> But nothing so far as I've seen indicates that.
> 
> btw,  if you really are seeking the truth,  you will find out, or be able to find out, without me, within three days ,  if you so choose.   If that happens,  I'll gladly provide more resources as well.  If that does not happen,  what good would it do ?


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 21, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Just a taste of what can be found if you look.
> 
> This was already posted in this thread before you asked for sources.


Overall, we rate GMO.News an extreme right biased Quackery Level Pseudoscience website that also publishes conspiracy theories. This source is associated with Natural News, which is one of the most discredited sources on the internet.
https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/gmo-news/


----------



## Nathan (Jun 21, 2022)

Knightofalbion said:


> What is the forums view on genetically-modified food? Is it a godsend or do we mess with nature at our peril?


No big deal, added GM food ingredients have been in use for a long time.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 22, 2022)

I still say natural is always better.
Not always possible, but better.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 23, 2022)

Nathan said:


> No big deal, added GM food ingredients have been in use for a long time.


No big deal ? 
IF there's time some day,  do a duck duck go search, or google,   three white poisons.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 23, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> No big deal ?
> IF there's time some day,  do a duck duck go search, or google,   three white poisons.


The first one is Trump...  not sure of the other two...


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 23, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I still say natural is always better.
> Not always possible, but better.


It happened so long ago,  it's largely been forgotten:    un-natural processes between wwI and wwII increased disease thousands of percent.  When licensed doctors published this before 1950,   immediately the corporations started television campaigns(commercials/blitzes)  to convince people to think un-natural was healthy and to consume more, which the public fell for tooth and nail, head over heals, completely.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 23, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> The first one is Trump...  not sure of the other two...


You'ld have to be a cannibal .... haha.   No the three, four, five white poisons are still widely published foods parents give their babies every day,  and also taken by every age group.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 23, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> You'ld have to be a cannibal .... haha.   No the three, four, five white poisons are still widely published foods parents give their babies every day,  and also taken by every age group.


Without checking, I would guess two are bleached flour and sugar...  possibly white rice as the third?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 23, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Without checking, I would guess two are bleached flour and sugar...  possibly white rice as the third?


WHenever I've checked,  the list keeps growing.   and the number of people, parents included,  believing the bad is good grows.   Only a few have cared enough to find out.    

What did not change?   Natural  is better.    That remains.   People do not know what natural is any more,  nor do they realize that natural always means better health, often no sickness at all,  as it once was for a lot more people.  Now most people are sick or getting sicker.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 24, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Without checking, I would guess two are bleached flour and sugar...  possibly white rice as the third?


Did you notice that when the food supply is corrupt,  disease multiplies like flies or rabbits ?


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 24, 2022)

Knightofalbion said:


> What is the forums view on genetically-modified food? Is it a godsend or do we mess with nature at our peril?


It is a good thing, without any real risks.

I think all the anti stuff is a lot of noise about nothing from people who don't really know.

Just my uneducated opinion.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 24, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> View attachment 226541


Some doctors who handled the u.s. military incoming medical checkups prior to service, to qualify or disqualify the men mostly, 

noted that acute and chronic disease(s) afflicted many more during the draft for wwII than during the draft for wwI.  

They discovered over a few years what caused the increase in disease -  food.    Their paper,  once available online,  now 'disappeared' apparently,  what title or called A "White Paper" (official),  title "Three White Poisons" /or that was the subject. 

Immunizations caused more problems than they helped, also, btw.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 24, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> It is a good thing, without any real risks.
> 
> I think all the anti stuff is a lot of noise about nothing from people who don't really know.
> 
> Just my uneducated opinion.


There are probably over 100,000 available documents, books, articles, online and in print,  
so you don't have to remain un-informed or uneducated.  

The oligarchs/corporations prefer everyone remain un-informed and uneducated though,  so most or all the information supporting the corrupt systems is biased.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 24, 2022)

I buy non gmo.


----------



## bingo (Jun 24, 2022)

the genetic modification  of our food... takes all the vitamins  and  minerals from  it...wild edibles  are the way to go!


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 25, 2022)

an old Melanie song:

I was just thinking about the way it's supposed to be,
I'll eat the plants and the fruit from the trees,
And I'll live on vegetables and I'll grow on seeds,
But I don't eat animals and they don't eat me,
Oh no, I don't eat animals 'cause I love them, you see,
I don't eat animals, I want nothing dead in me.
I don't eat white flour, white sugar makes you rot,
Oh, white could be beautiful but mostly it's not.
A little bit of whole meal, some raisins and cheese,
But I don't eat animals and they don't eat me.
Oh no, I don't eat animals 'cause I love them, you see,
I don't eat animals, I want nothing dead in me.
A little bit of whole meal, some raisins and cheese,
I'll eat the plants and the fruit from the trees,
And I'll live on vegetables and I'll grow on seeds,
But I won't eat animals and they won't eat me,
Oh no, I'll live on life, I want nothing dead in me,
You know I'll become life and my life will become me,
You know I'll live on life and my life will live on me.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 25, 2022)

I suspect that 95+% of the food we consume today has been "modified"...pesticides, herbicides, fertilizers, growth hormones, etc., etc.  Much of that is probably needed to continue to grow sufficient food supplies to feed our ever growing populations, and keep the food costs down to an affordable level.  If these "additives" were as detrimental as some believe, the Life Expectancy would Not be rising as high as it currently is.  This chart shows how long people lived about 100 years ago, by country, versus today.  If anything, these GMO's are a major contributor to the looming overpopulation problems.

https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/life-expectancy


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 25, 2022)

Don M. said:


> I suspect that 95+% of the food we consume today has been "modified"...pesticides, herbicides, fertilizers, growth hormones, etc., etc


My guess is your 95% is low...  

And we would stave pretty quickly without it.  No way could a population anywhere near the size we have today could live otherwise.


----------



## Bellbird (Jun 25, 2022)

Don M. said:


> I suspect that 95+% of the food we consume today has been "modified"...pesticides, herbicides, fertilizers, growth hormones, etc., etc.  Much of that is probably needed to continue to grow sufficient food supplies to feed our ever growing populations, and keep the food costs down to an affordable level.  If these "additives" were as detrimental as some believe, the Life Expectancy would Not be rising as high as it currently is.  This chart shows how long people lived about 100 years ago, by country, versus today.  If anything, these GMO's are a major contributor to the looming overpopulation problems.
> 
> https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/life-expectancy


Well said.


----------

